# great website



## peinture19. (Jan 4, 2013)

great website to make your own pattern and has so many stitches
http://www.knittingfool.com


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

service unavailable message is all I see.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

jberg said:


> service unavailable message is all I see.


Try it again, I got right on.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Excellent thank you!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks. I got it this time..just what I don't need.more knitting "stuff!" Thanks so much. And Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Love this site. Will be most helpful for understanding new stitch patterns.


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

All I can say is "Wow!!!!!! Thanks so much!!!
Now I can design my own patterns--once I get my current projects completed, which may be years down the road...


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you so much gorgeous site.


----------



## peinture19. (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks for your comment, it made me laugh. I don't think either that I will have time to make my own pattern as I have a full time job.Today I am home because of an infection.
Bitsee, is it your cat in your avatar? he looks like my cat. We lost him last summer. He was hit by a car and up to this day we are missing him so much. We do not want to adopt another cat to avoid the sad experience we had with the first one.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I am back again, I returned to the site and spent about an hour going thru it, awesome stuff, thank you once again.


----------



## Mspiggy253 (Apr 6, 2013)

Love that site! Thanks


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for link


----------



## EVK90344 (Mar 9, 2011)

What an awesome link. Thank you so much.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

this is a good site.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Thanks!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I love this site. I get so many ideas from the different stitches and patterns.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

great site! I could waste a lot of time there!


----------

